
Extremism pays. That’s why Silicon Valley isn’t shutting it down - DiabloD3
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/mar/18/extremism-pays-why-silicon-valley-not-shutting-it-down-youtube
======
montrose
I wonder if the author even realizes that this article is an example of the
phenomenon he's complaining about — that he's preaching a caricature of SV to
the Guardian's choir, who are eager to believe it.

